
The A.C.L.U. Needs to Rethink Free Speech [opinion] - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/17/opinion/aclu-first-amendment-trump-charlottesville.html?action=click&contentCollection=U.S.&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
meri_dian
>"For marginalized communities, the power of expression is impoverished for
reasons that have little to do with the First Amendment."

So why are we talking about the First Amendment then? Let's address the real
problems affecting marginalized communities.

